# FreeBSD desktop environment / workstation configuration how-to's



## sylvainsab (Dec 16, 2020)

Being in the process of doing that for myself, I think it can be useful to put together a list of the most recent / breadth-some links on how to run FreeBSD as a full-fledged workstation.
(after having done the same for openbsd, although there probably are far less pages)

Here is my first catch (to be edited) :








						FreeBSD Handbook
					

A constantly evolving, comprehensive resource for FreeBSD users




					www.freebsd.org
				





			Mac-like FreeBSD Laptop – M. Usatov
		

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pretty-and-functional-freebsd-desktop-tutorial.77602/ https://github.com/milgra/tutorials/blob/master/pretty-and-functional-freebsd-desktop.md

https://www.rhyous.com/2009/12/18/h...figure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/


----------



## xavi (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's a couple more:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/
https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/
The second one has not been updated since FreeBSD version 11, but still contains enough information to make it worth reading.


----------

